

What would parents like in Kids Coding after school clubs? - dansiepen

Hi Hackernews people,<p>I want to start running kids coding clubs in Australia as the movement is seeing coding become part of the school curriculum but I believe their need to be clubs for after school&#x2F;or weekends for kids&#x2F;high school students to enhance their skills further. I&#x27;ve got some questions below for those who are interested in helping me out as to what I need to think about and let me know what you think about these questions. If there are parents reading this, would you send your kids to coding clubs to bring actual projects to life? Thanks for reading and enjoy the questions :)<p>How much are parents willing to pay for children’s coding classes?<p>Are weekend or afternoon classes best?<p>Do the kids have access to a laptop?<p>What do kids want to learn with coding? or What do kids want to build?<p>If afternoons, where will you hold classes?<p>How much are various place to hire?<p>If most kids don’t have laptops, how will we provide students with them?<p>Is insurance required?<p>Are police checks required?<p>What other costs are involved in running kids classes?
======
gterez
Take a look at how Code Club runs in the UK:
[http://www.codeclub.org.uk](http://www.codeclub.org.uk). It started about a
couple of years ago.

~~~
dansiepen
Thank you. Actually involved with Code Club Australia. Thanks :)

